# Morrison signs a 7 figure deal with Adidas



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> The 6-foot-8 forward has already racked up endorsement deals with the likes of Topps, adidas and Electronic Arts, and is on the cusp of signing a Diabetes-related contract that might top the others in value.





> Sources told ESPN.com that Morrison's multi-year, seven-figure deal with adidas was signed this week. With the deal, Morrison will join the ranks of the company's other NBA endorsers, which include Houston Rockets forward Tracy McGrady, Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett and San Antonio Spurs center Tim Duncan.


ESPN.com


These are the shoes he'll be sporting..


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Morrison is going to get a lot of endorsments, as he has a lot of things being in his favor. The media loves his story, he already has a following, and is a good basketball player who plays with passion and intensity. I fully expect him to be one of the more marketable rookie players this league has seen since LeBron James and his jersey sales to be among tops in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

wow whats up with Adam's right thigh on the bottom picture? lol hes either really hung or hes got something in his pocket LOL.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

those are really horrible shoes..
n they don't look very comfortable to play basketball in either.
(n what's with the Pistol Pete references? the pistols, his old Hawks colours..)

What NBA team wears those colours? 

I'm all for old-school, but they should at least change the colours to match team colours.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Telfair gets an adidas deal we sign him.
Morrison gets an adidas deal we sign him...?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> These are the shoes he'll be sporting..


I assume that's a joke? There's nothing modern looking about those shoes. Retro at least incorporates modern technology...

Dan


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> Telfair gets an adidas deal we sign him.
> Morrison gets an adidas deal we sign him...?


I wouldn't be opposed to having an all adidas team.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> Telfair gets an adidas deal we sign him.
> Morrison gets an adidas deal we sign him...?


I thought the exact same thing when I read this!

Hilarious. I guess the 'fix' is in for the Blazers to take him....


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

cpt.napalm said:


> Telfair gets an adidas deal we sign him.
> Morrison gets an adidas deal we sign him...?


I just saw this thread, and as soon as I saw it I wondered if anybody had brought this up yet. I don't think there is any truth to it, I didn't think there was any truth to a Telfair deal then and I still don't, but it is fun to think about.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ebott said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to having an all adidas team.



Yea didn't Kobe sign with Addidas? :clown: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow... they're really reaching for the "old school" label here aren't they?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ad tagline: "Shoot yourself in the foot!"

barfo


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> ESPN.com
> 
> 
> These are the shoes he'll be sporting..



and in the process eliminates charlotte(jordan) from the equation.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

guess then stern wont let morrison be a blazer


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

different_13 said:


> those are really horrible shoes..
> n they don't look very comfortable to play basketball in either.
> (n what's with the Pistol Pete references? the pistols, his old Hawks colours..)
> 
> ...


I was joking about those being the shoes he's going to wear.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> guess then stern wont let morrison be a blazer



why's that?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

different_13 said:


> those are really horrible shoes..
> n they don't look very comfortable to play basketball in either.
> (n what's with the Pistol Pete references? the pistols, his old Hawks colours..)
> 
> ...


What like you can't change the colors on the commercial with computer digital editing once the draft is over? :clown:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i actually liek those ammo shoes, i havent liked a pair of basketball shoes for a long long time


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I actually think a retro look would be the perfect look for Morrison. It would have him selling merchandise right off the bat.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I was joking about those being the shoes he's going to wear.


You really had us going on that one. Where did you find those, anyway?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Wow he is one awkward looking dude.

Hope we get him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Adidas... Doesn't look like Jordan's gonna be taking him in Charlotte. I hope Morrison lands in Portland then.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Adidas... Doesn't look like Jordan's gonna be taking him in Charlotte. I hope Morrison lands in Portland then.


good point,why didnt i think of that.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

different_13 said:


> those are really horrible shoes..
> n they don't look very comfortable to play basketball in either.
> (n what's with the Pistol Pete references? the pistols, his old Hawks colours..)
> 
> ...


I wear converse like that and theyre fine.
heck i dont tie them so theyll fall of when im doing a post move or crossing someone over and ive finished the play evrey time it has fallen off


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Telfair's already an Adidas guy, Morrison too if the Blazers get him?

Who off hand knows out of the current Blazers what shoe companies they're connected with?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> I wear converse like that and theyre fine.
> heck i dont tie them so theyll fall of when im doing a post move or crossing someone over and ive finished the play evrey time it has fallen off


my cousin used to do that when we played basketball he left his shoes untied and they would go flying off.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

you have to be pretty stupid to play with your shoes untied idk how many times that having my shoes tied has saved my ancle from being broken. Ever come down on someones foot after a shot or a rebound? playing with your shoes untied isnt cool its plain ignorant.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> you have to be pretty stupid to play with your shoes untied idk how many times that having my shoes tied has saved my ancle from being broken. Ever come down on someones foot after a shot or a rebound? playing with your shoes untied isnt cool its plain ignorant.


i agree.


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

7 figures damn. Maybe if the Blazers draft him he can become a part of Terry Porters group and help buy out the team.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a thought....

Who gives two ****s about what shoes Adam Morrison is going to wear.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> Here's a thought....
> 
> Who gives two ****s about what shoes Adam Morrison is going to wear.


1 each: Adam morrison and Robert Louis-Dreyfus (adidas CEO) And probably Phil knight and Bill Perez since they see their home team not wearing Nike. Oh, that's 4 ****s. sorry.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You really had us going on that one. Where did you find those, anyway?


Another message board.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Telfair's already an Adidas guy, Morrison too if the Blazers get him?
> 
> Who off hand knows out of the current Blazers what shoe companies they're connected with?


I know Martell is an Adidas guy as well...

Blake wears And 1.

Outlaw wears Adidas and if I remember right Z-Bo does as well...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I know Martell is an Adidas guy as well...
> 
> Blake wears And 1.
> 
> Outlaw wears Adidas and if I remember right Z-Bo does as well...


Thanks for filling in my blanks.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting that in today's Seattle Times it says that Roy is going about to sign with Nike...

I wonder if he's waiting until Jordan drafts him in Charlotte before he makes that official.


----------

